# ~~~~ (( b o a t s )) ~~~~



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Three questions *::*

_Do you like boats.. (?)

Do you/or do you wish to (have/attain) a boating license .. (?)

Do you enjoy boating trips/outings .. (?)

_

___________

My answer is *yes* to all the above. (In spite having _minor discomforts_; I have a pretty strong stomach when it comes to motion sicknesses). My best experience; was whaling watching on the island(s) in a small boat.

___________


Here(s) a nice boating vid; to replace the _absence_ of the actually Poll.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dE-nfzcUiPk

I don't own a boat, but I love their aesthetics and being on them. My friends own a few cruiser boats and we head out for a drink and skinny dip during the summer. Good times.

Personally, at this stage I'm not in love with them enough to invest in a boat licence, a boat and docking space. Decent sized ones cost quite a bit just to maintain.. You'd have to be obsessed or a bit of a baller.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I so heart ♥ boating trips specially if the boat runs very fast and the water splashes towards you and then there's a storm approaching and everybody is scared around you and you wish that the boat would stumble.. XD


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm down with the boats.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I like boats. I mostly have been kayaking though, and it doesn't require a lot of technical knowledge like sailing does.

I seem to have an okay stomach for motion sickness though, as once while crossing a small sea during a storm the catamaran began skipping over huge waves, people were literally bouncing out of their seats, and you couldn't walk without falling over, some people were sprawled out on the ground, some were barfing into bags, but I thought it was pretty fun and laughed a lot (though still felt bad for those who were laying out on the floor or barfing). 

But I guess my favorite is kayaking in calmer waters that aren't too far out to sea and rivers. Another fun experience was staying at the Queen Mary, which offers tours of the engine rooms and stuff--I really enjoyed it even though it was still in the city, there is some feeling of being a little bit apart from the city, and also was interesting to be able to learn about history and boating while there, to walk on the deck at night and see the city from across the small bay, and the lights on the water.

I am not really thinking of attaining a boating license, but would consider a fishing license again. I've been out on fishing boats but I prefer the quieter kayaking and have once been about twenty feet from a whale in a small boat (maybe too close). But yeah! Boats are great! I would kind of like to go on a night kayaking tour/trip, and to see bioluminescence, jellyfish, or squid.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

y/n/y

Boating is cool, but I don't plan on getting a license because the type of boat that requires a license is very expensive.

I did grow up by the riverside and we had a little polyester row boat and a rubber boat, as did several of my friends, so I spent quite a lot of time rowing, kajaking, building rafts and driving small motor boats. I mean, look at all this water:











Sadly I live a bit too far from the water nowadays for that to be practical anymore, but I still enjoy getting on a boat with a few friends and going out into the fields... which usually involves plenty of alcohol. Now I'd never drink and drive on the road, but that's the great thing about a small boat in shallow fresh water with no treacherous currents: when you fuck up, the worst thing that happens is people get wet :^)
I also spent a little while doing wildlife protection, which consisted largely of driving a boat through the fields to count wildlife... that thing was really fast.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

There is no appeal to me.

That said, I'm sure I would have a lovely time.


----------



## Dewdrop (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes to all of the above. Although, I don't care as much to drive the boat as to relax on it while someone else drives. I actually took the test to get my license a few years ago but didn't feel like paying for my license so I didn't go any farther than that. I'm likely a ESFP or ISFP, if you are assessing interest by personality type.

I like boating for purposes of fishing and/or leisurely cruising. Just being outside on a body of water is thrilling and relaxing at the same time.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, but you can't even drink or party in the things. Fuckin cops on boats trying to kill the fun. I had a lot of friends with boats, houses or camps on the water, jet skis. Have you ever seen a car drift out to sea and sink? I have. lol. This one beach is really only reachable by boat. Sometimes you can make it on foot or a truck or car even. Not this time. lol. My buddy had to sit there and watch his car just float out to sea. Such an idiot. 

Had a lot of boat fun. I liked tubing. The driver of the boat is trying to throw off the guy on the tube. Like a rodeo.






































This is the part of New York I am from. My buddy made this video.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Three questions *::*
> 
> _Do you like boats.. (?)
> 
> ...


_

*The sooner I can get one so I can hang out with this guy, the better...*











_


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

1. Yes. 
2. Not currently. 
3. Yes.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

V i x e n said:


> Do you like boats.. (?)


I think boats are pretty cool, although I’m not interested in them enough to study about the different types.



> Do you/or do you wish to (have/attain) a boating license .. (?)


I’ve thought about attaining one in the past, but since I don’t have a boat or any desire to start my own boating trips I haven’t gone through with these plans.



> Do you enjoy boating trips/outings .. (?)


I actually enjoy them once in a while. It’s fun and different from what I normally do.


----------

